# Wemo?



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I quite fancy the ability to turn on the coffee machine remotely and I understand Wemo is the product of choice but my kitchen is out of WiFi range, do Wemos extend the range through the socket or do I need another something to plug in next to it?

TIA

Mark


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I get better 4G coverage in my kitchen than WiFi. Wemos dont extend the range


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> I quite fancy the ability to turn on the coffee machine remotely and I understand Wemo is the product of choice but my kitchen is out of WiFi range, do Wemos extend the range through the socket or do I need another something to plug in next to it?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Mark


The Wemo or any other socket automation tool (such as Wiwo for example) will simply communicate with your wireless network access point and receive signals from that.

Therefore, your Wemo needs to be able to communicate with your access point which will receive a message from your phone/mobile device to turn the Wemo on/off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

IMO i think a WeMo is the best accessory to a coffee machine. worth every penny.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

In regards to turning on remotely, I have tried using the app to turn on outwith home via e-mail but can't seem to get this to work. Does anyone else use an app for this that works?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

You need to connect wemo to if that then this (ifttt), however this could be difficult unless you have push email setup. Why don't you just use the wemo app?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Can you use wemo app to switch on outwith home wi fi?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Can you use wemo app to switch on outwith home wi fi?


Yes, via mobile internet


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Yes, you just enable remote access to turn it on out with your home wifi. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How does anyone live without WiFi in the kitchen? How expensive/easy are the switches?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It's on my want list.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

They are 30 quid for the basic belkin one which is what I have. The newer model is smaller and tells you power usage. They are easy to setup- I just found I had to change the auto channel setting on my router to a fixed channel to keep a good connection to it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@marcuswar has written an Android script for tasker app that automatically switches on your machine to warm up in line with your daily alarm. He's the man to speak to regarding Wemo smart plugs.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

You can extend your wifi into the kitchen using something like a devolo Dlan 500 wifi and then connect the wemo to that. The devolo units do use the sockets but I think you need to check that the socket next to the router you use and the ones in the kitchen are on the same circuit. Works well for me and I love switching my Gaggia on from my bedroom or even the office if I want


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Half the time I want coffee I can see the machine I just can't get to it! Then by the time it's warm I'm stuck again. I reckon a switch is exactly what I need in my life.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe get one on e-bay for about 20 pound...or you can get a cheap timer from supermarket fro 2-3 quid.

Or 25.99 -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Belkin-Wemo-WiFi-Home-Automation-Switch-F7C027uk-for-Apple-Android-Smarphones-/131705211724?hash=item1eaa3e0b4c:g:R5gAAOSwYHxWLian


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Sounds too dangerous to me ... Knowing my luck I would have left the cam lifted or hot water tap open during cleaning, remotely turn the machine on and flood the kitchen


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

The Wemo needs to be able to access your home network via Wifi so if the signal in your kitchen is weak my suggestion would be to resolve this as it will more than likely cause issues with the switch. This link to your home network is how your remote access allows your phone on cellular to 'talk' to the switch.

Wemo is both a god send and a pain in the arse. I've had mild floods due to leaving taps open etc., and burnt out pumps on vibe based machines.

Live and learn though.... Right?


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

+1 on WeMo. I've been using the WeMo Insight switch for over a year without issues. I've created schedules for weekdays and weekends. And can remotely control it via my phone with the android app. While I was on vacation, I attached the phone to a bedroom lamp to turn it on at night. But your espresso machine needs to have auto fill and auto shutoff to prevent burned out heating elements if your water tank is low.


----------

